# cco haul!



## pretty_melody (Sep 25, 2011)

So I decided to head to the ellenton premium outlets and check out the cco. They had some nice stuff not amazing but very nice.









  	I also found this to be really cool apparently this one came from a Korean mac store. I love all things asian such as cosmetics,culture, etc so it made me stupidly excited

  	Because of my crudey camera phone you cant really see this awesome quad. It's called Burmese beauty. I was so happy to find this quad because this girl on youtube uses it all the time and it looks gorgeous!. I believe this came out with the fabulous felines collection. I also got a 188 brush which I'm super excited about. All in all a very good haul from the cco.

  	I thought I'd let all of you local ladies know whats at the ellenton cco as well.

  	Blushes: brit wit,My highland honey,posey, perfect cheek,enough said,dirty plum a couple others

  	Face:alot of darker shade foundations like nw43 some pressed powders etc.
  	to the beach creme and regular bronzers, Chez chez lame highlighter and the other one. a beauty powder from the VV collection.

  	Single shadows:show stopper,glamour check,carbon,shimmer moss *thb* mairas mood,haunting and a couple from the LOL collection. The mineralize eyeshadows from the in the groove collection

  	Quads:tone grey,burmese beauty, the pink quad from the red ruby one a couple from tartan tale and the magic holiday collection. The pink quad from the wonder woman collection.

  	*no paint pots but they did have the big bounce eye shadows, however they have gotten terrible reviews so that's probably why there are so many of them at the cco.

  	Lippies: viva glam gaga 2 *I was gonna get this but the proceeds don't go to the aids foundation when you buy from the cco*

  	Lipglosses: snow scene, frankly fresh *lol* a couple from the marcel wanders collection. The lip glosses from the peacocky collection including the blue one. Some super glasses, etc.

  	Brushes: 188,130,131

  	I apologize for the unorganized list but that's what I was able to remember. Hope this helps you all out


----------



## naturallyfab (Sep 26, 2011)

great haul!!!!


----------



## pretty_melody (Sep 26, 2011)

Thanks sweetheart


----------



## LARAELYSE (Jan 11, 2012)

jealous of that special burmese beauty quad!


----------



## pretty_melody (Jan 19, 2012)




----------



## RedR0se (Jan 19, 2012)

Niceee! I want this actually.


----------



## xmotleytoox (Jan 25, 2012)

Lucky girl, enjoy your awesome goodies


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 17, 2012)

I really like the quad...is it pigmented?


----------



## EOTD-Fanny (Mar 4, 2012)

Wow, great haul!
  	Nice with some new toys!


----------



## xsparrow (Mar 10, 2012)

You picked up some amazing blushes! I think you'll really like the perfect cheek =] gorg color!


----------



## deidre (Mar 22, 2012)

Jealous that your CCO had some great brushes!


----------



## pretty_melody (Apr 19, 2012)

It is nicely pigmented


----------



## Monidoll4u (May 17, 2012)

great haul!!


----------



## Spruceitup (Sep 8, 2012)

That is actually a really nice looking quad! I could actually use all four of those colors. I am usually stuck with one I don't use often.


----------



## 09zahraZahra (Oct 2, 2012)

love the quad


----------

